# Everything Stops for Tea! (Quite an interesting feature from 1962)



## .matthew. (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Abernovo (Aug 22, 2021)

There's something fascinating about the public information short films made in the 1950s, 60s, and 70s.

Plus it's tea! Chopped your leg off? Never mind, have a cup of tea - that'll sort you out.


----------



## .matthew. (Aug 22, 2021)

My favourite anecdote for tea is when WW2 generals got sick of their tank crews getting out to brew up, and had to have kettles installed in all future armoured vehicles to fix the problem.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Aug 22, 2021)

I'm surprised this song didn't feature somewhere


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Nov 1, 2021)

Sorry chaps but errrr, I prefer coffee.
Runs for the hills pursued by angry mob!


----------



## Danny McG (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## nixie (Nov 1, 2021)

How did I miss this? Love those old informative films and tea.


----------



## Bick (Nov 1, 2021)

.matthew. said:


> My favourite anecdote for tea is when WW2 generals got sick of their tank crews getting out to brew up, and had to have kettles installed in all future armoured vehicles to fix the problem.


Very good. Reminds me of my late grandfather, who would brew up when the air raid sirens started up during the blitz, at the same the rest of my mum’s family would rush down the back garden (in SE London) to hide in the Anderson shelter. He didn’t like the idea of waiting around in the shelter without having a nice cup of tea to pass the time and calm the nerves. Bombs might be landing in the street, but tea apparently took precedence.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Nov 1, 2021)

And that's why we won the war, cups of tea and British pluck, unbeatable!
My dad would tell me how they used to brew up in the desert, a real life saver!
He also told me about the large tins of American bully beef AKA corned beer they would get, it would be so hot that when the tin was opened they would pour it out as a sludge, but a tasty one at that!


----------

